# $7 Discada Build Beginning



## damascusmaker (Sep 27, 2016)

Picked up this burner over the weekend at local flea market thinking discada. Not sure right now if it's big enough, maybe move it closer to the disc? Had no luck finding a disc today and shipping is killer on them so I give dishing a piece of 1/4" plate a try. Seemed to work out fine. Still have blasting and cleaning up the edges and handles to do.If this burner works out it'll need a better place for the disc to set and longer legs.. The best part is I have $7 invested so far. Disc should clean up at 25 inch diameter.

Do you who use these find a lip a worthwhile addition? I have about a 4" concavity right now.













IMG_0939.JPG



__ damascusmaker
__ Sep 27, 2016


















IMG_0941.JPG



__ damascusmaker
__ Sep 27, 2016


















IMG_0943.JPG



__ damascusmaker
__ Sep 27, 2016






Boiling about a 1/2 a gallon of water


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 27, 2016)

Should work. Weld three stand offs of some sorts onto th burner frame to support the disk. I used horseshoes for mine. The three point stand offs will
Allow you to level the disk even when the burner may not be quite level. Not a big deal when doing stir fry or fajitas. But when frying with oil it's nice to be level.


----------



## damascusmaker (Sep 27, 2016)

Thanks dirtsailor. I'm looking forward to getting it finished and trying it out. First cook recommendations?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 27, 2016)

Hot wings JoJo's and onion rings!


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 27, 2016)

Looks great so far!

Looking forward to seeing it in action!

Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 27, 2016)

Put three or four handles on the disc. That way you can fly it on a schwenker too! I'll be adding 2 more handles to mine at some point, The bummer thing is its really nicely seasoned so I hate to grind and weld anything new on it!













29497680480_2d17801406_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Sep 27, 2016






This photo shows the horseshoes I used on the burner for stand offs for the disc. they serve a dual purporse. First they raise the disc off the rim. I was having a flame out issue because the disc was sealing tight to the top of the tire rim. By having three bearing points it allows you to level the disc if the burner isn't quite level.













24508927429_f7d55cf758_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Sep 27, 2016


----------



## damascusmaker (Sep 27, 2016)

I like the looks of your burner. I'll see how the one I have works out, may end up ordering one like yours before this is over. First impression from boiling the water, it seems the burner should be closer to the disc.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 27, 2016)

Without putting a tape on it, I'd have to say that my burner is at least 6" below the disc.

This is the needle valve I use:













24310457336_fca404f461_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Sep 27, 2016






The burner is this one which I purchased off of Amazon:

Bayou Classic BG12 Cast-Iron Replacement Burner for Square Bayou Classic Cooker Frames


----------



## damascusmaker (Oct 6, 2016)

IMG_0961.jpg



__ damascusmaker
__ Oct 6, 2016


















IMG_0962.jpg



__ damascusmaker
__ Oct 6, 2016


















IMG_0963.JPG



__ damascusmaker
__ Oct 6, 2016


















IMG_0965.JPG



__ damascusmaker
__ Oct 6, 2016






I think it's about ready for cooking. Extended the legs, seasoned and handled the disc and adjusted the burner height. I think the small burner is going to be sufficient. I'll be using the #20 skillet this weekend to reheat and serve PP for 25. May use the disc for warming hotdogs and chili the next day.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 6, 2016)

Looks great!


----------



## redheelerdog (Oct 6, 2016)

Nice job on the Discada, show us some pics of the cook!













Keep-up-the-GOOD-Work.jpg



__ redheelerdog
__ Oct 2, 2016


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 6, 2016)

damascusmaker said:


> IMG_0961.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whats this might stuff! Get that disc heated up and serve some bogs and chili!

If that burner doesn't work out you can pull it and put in a larger burner.  I think that you will be fine as is. A large wok lid comes in handy when cooking certain foods.


----------



## damascusmaker (Oct 6, 2016)

What I was thinking is put the chili on the center and lay the dogs around the outside radially. The dogs will get a light rub and couple hours smoke the day before. Need to do a test to see how much the center will hold and leave enough room on the outside for the wieners.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 6, 2016)

You should be able to hold a couple gallons depending on the size of the disc, and still have room for dogs.

This is 20 lbs of tri tip













27598900086_18f7a28719_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Oct 6, 2016


----------



## damascusmaker (Oct 9, 2016)

It worked out really nice. That last dog disappeared shortly after the photo and more were added from the Weber kettle.













IMG_1317.JPG



__ damascusmaker
__ Oct 9, 2016


















IMG_1328.JPG



__ damascusmaker
__ Oct 9, 2016


















IMG_1329.JPG



__ damascusmaker
__ Oct 9, 2016


















IMG_1330.JPG



__ damascusmaker
__ Oct 9, 2016


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 9, 2016)

Nice cook! 

Point!


----------



## crankybuzzard (Oct 9, 2016)

That turned out great and it looks to cook really well too!

If you treat that thing like cast iron, it'll last you forever!

By the way, I noticed the tool holder, good scroll work!


----------



## damascusmaker (Oct 11, 2016)

Thanks guys, It's going to be a nice tool to have. 

 Dirtsailor  "A large wok lid comes in handy when cooking certain foods." Absolutely, that piece of tread plate was perfect for holding the heat and moisture in the PP. And since I was set up next to a sheep barn it kept the flies out when things were cooling down. 

Cranky,  I had to get a little forge work in somewhere, while handy it needs a little re-design. The hooks for tools should be solid not moveable and I want a better place to hang the lid. Good concept but a little clumsy in practice. 













IMG_1328.jpg



__ damascusmaker
__ Oct 11, 2016


----------



## damascusmaker (Oct 11, 2016)

Found the seed for another one today! Didn't get the hose and regulator with this one. It's all Stainless steel.













IMG_0974.JPG



__ damascusmaker
__ Oct 11, 2016


----------

